# CNN CBS are reporting that testosterone usage is clotting blood vessels and causing h



## caedus (Mar 1, 2014)

So for the past couple of weeks the big buzz on the news is that testosterone and testosterone supplements are causing heart attacks and artery clots leading to the heart. They're saying that the heart attack risk for men under 65 has tripled. I myself am 34 have been using this for about 3 years now on around 400 milligrams a week and sometimes blasting up to a thousand mgs when I am NOT cruising. I have not had any issues whatsoever with blood pressure in fact my blood work and blood pressure, cholesterol etc... Has been perfect, so my question is do you think there is any validity to what the mainstream media is saying about the dangers of testostrone use? Obviously I had a mild panic attack when I heard that report. Loln

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2014)

caedus said:


> So for the past couple of weeks the big buzz on the news is that testosterone and testosterone supplements are causing heart attacks and artery clots leading to the heart. They're saying that the heart attack risk for men under 65 has tripled. I myself am 34 have been using this for about 3 years now on around 400 milligrams a week and sometimes blasting up to a thousand mgs when I am NOT cruising. I have not had any issues whatsoever with blood pressure in fact my blood work and blood pressure, cholesterol etc... Has been perfect, so my question is do you think there is any validity to what the mainstream media is saying about the dangers of testostrone use? Obviously I had a mild panic attack when I heard that report. Loln
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



Validity it to what mainstream media says? LMAO



www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 1, 2014)

caedus said:


> So for the past couple of weeks the big buzz on the news is that testosterone and testosterone supplements are causing heart attacks and artery clots leading to the heart. They're saying that the heart attack risk for men under 65 has tripled. I myself am 34 have been using this for about 3 years now on around 400 milligrams a week and sometimes blasting up to a thousand mgs when I am NOT cruising. I have not had any issues whatsoever with blood pressure in fact my blood work and blood pressure, cholesterol etc... Has been perfect, so my question is do you think there is any validity to what the mainstream media is saying about the dangers of testostrone use? Obviously I had a mild panic attack when I heard that report. Loln
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



I think there is likely an issue with supra-physiological doses of testosterone.  Not sure what your levels are, but TRT is likely best done when you bring your levels to what they should be, and not above it.  I won't mess with the stuff or any of the supplements that raise it.  I used to, but won't anymore.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 1, 2014)

Many known body builders have died from heart disease. Was that from steroid use or heredity or diet?  What other drugs did they use? Pain killers, cocaine? Tylenol? The common male that uses TRT should be under the same scrutiny. You cannot look at one thing. 

Here is a good start to combating this disease: http://www.ctds.info/natthinners.html


----------



## domestic-supply (Mar 1, 2014)

This is not news.  This is why you get regular bloodwork done to see all your different levels, and donate blood to lower your hemeglobin and hematocrit levels.

But as said above, if you are using as TRT to only keep levels where they are suppose to be, then it should not be an issue.  Still monitor blood work and donate.


----------



## caedus (Mar 1, 2014)

domestic-supply said:


> This is not news.  This is why you get regular bloodwork done to see all your different levels, and donate blood to lower your hemeglobin and hematocrit levels.
> 
> But as said above, if you are using as TRT to only keep levels where they are suppose to be, then it should not be an issue.  Still monitor blood work and donate.



Bump dat

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Mar 1, 2014)

domestic-supply said:


> This is not news.  This is why you get regular bloodwork done to see all your different levels, and donate blood to lower your hemeglobin and hematocrit levels.
> 
> But as said above, if you are using as TRT to only keep levels where they are suppose to be, then it should not be an issue.  Still monitor blood work and donate.



How often should one donate blood??

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Mar 1, 2014)

caedus said:


> How often should one donate blood??
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


I donate every 2 months on average.... So far my RBC count has always been normal to mid-range.The other plus is you feel better after donating.


----------



## caedus (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## vassille (Mar 2, 2014)

I heard eating pizza and McDonalds a lot causes heart disease too


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 11, 2014)

I started thinking about this after the fact and thought I would share what I use now:
*herb tinctures:*
Hawthorne Berry
Butcher's broom
Ginkgo
*Infusions:*
Willow bark tea
and I already use tons of ginger and make a ginger root tea with black pepper and honey.
*Supplements:*
Or course Cod liver oil and D3.

I'm in my mid forties, so I don't mind the extra expense if it keeps things functioning properly.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 11, 2014)

vassille said:


> I heard eating pizza and McDonalds a lot causes heart disease too


Good thing that shit is legal!


----------



## flood (Mar 12, 2014)

CNN has been so full of shit in recent years. They focus on distractionary crap and ignore vital and informative news.


----------

